# How do you sex tetras?



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Black skirt tetras specifically?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Females are fat.
Also, if you shine a flashlight through them you can see that the swimbladders are different shapes.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I must have one female and two males..... one is twice the width of the other two, kindof a bulge in the belly area......

So, if I have a female and two males, what are the odds that they'll breed? And, what is their method? (I'm going to google them too.....but I'm interested in what you guys have to say).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Slim. Tetras are not easy to breed and some less than others. Not a lot of people breeding BS tetras to my knowledge. Water quality is key for breeding.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay, I was just curious. I'm not overly interested in breeding (I'm just new at the whole KEEPING thing still).....I was just curious what the likelyhood is that they'd do it on their own.

Thanks!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

wine and candlelight...sorry, I had to.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Well....that works for ME......especially the wine part.  Maybe a little mood music too.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

With your Black skirts the males will also have a longer Dorsal fin.
They breed fairly easy actually.


----------



## Moses703 (Mar 18, 2006)

does anyone know about brass tetra? they looks so cool, yet I donno anything about them... I just assume it will be similar with other tetras.
does anyone has kept it before?


----------

